# medical billing software



## solarleo (Jul 10, 2010)

The home-based company in Massachusetts I work for is looking to change medical billing software. They are looking for it to be cost-efficient, user friendly and preferably web-based.  It would be very helpful to hear what software you are using and your opinions of it.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## KellyLR (Jul 11, 2010)

*software*

There is a lot out there. I'm a fan of NextGen and Antek Healthware has DAQ Billing and Lab billing packages. Both are extremely user friendly and take care of most billing issues with ease and have great customer support services and support is very important to the overall package.

Good Luck


----------



## solarleo (Jul 12, 2010)

*software*

Thank you for your input, Kelly.  We will check those out.


----------



## cbuckhaulter (Jul 19, 2010)

I highly recommend NueMD.  It is web based.  It is extremely user friendly and easy to learn.  it is also very cost effective and has the best support of any software out there.  They also have an EHR that is integrated into the practice management software for practices that want that.


----------



## jnyjnz (Jul 20, 2010)

We went with Allscripts for our billing software and EMR...In my opinion it's definitely not user friendly, it has  has alot of glitches...to easy to put charges in the wrong pt account....superbills are attached to an enounter #, once you post the enounter# it becomes a voucher, if you need to correct a mistake and forget to click back to encounter(because you have to be in the voucher screen), you just posted your hole day in wrong pt accounts...to many clicks... you can never go back and correct something once you close the batch and it gets updated, you will never be able to open that batch up again, we are a huge medical group and I have not heard one positive thing from any one on this sytem, we have lost so much money, and our A/R is huge, very difficult to run a report thats broken down by each practice / provider etc....we have trouble with other offices taking our copays linked to our office etc.......I hope this helps in your decision making and good luck.


----------



## kimlee (Jul 24, 2010)

I have used Lytec and Medent extensively.  In addition to Allscripts.  Unlike the above poster, I really like Allscripts.  I just wish the report writing was more friendly.  

I think your budget is really dependent on what you are going to get for a software.


----------



## cyndeew (Jul 26, 2010)

You might take a look at MDSynergy.com, AdvancedMD.com and Healthpac.net 

These are all quality web based products. They are all CCHIT certified.


----------



## solarleo (Aug 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thank you to everyone who responded to my request for info about billing software.  It is really a tough decision isn't it?


----------



## rbhatt (Aug 11, 2010)

*Sage Healthcare*

We use Sage Intergy, which has integrated EMR, labs, Rx and whole works! Their support staff is great.  I would'nt say I have seen/used all EMR's, but this one is way up there!

We have implemented EMR's for 2 practices, the software has a lot that we can do and gives you the options to customize and automate a lot of activitys that are performed on a daily basis. Plus, Sage owns Emdeon (clearing house) and Envoy LLC, hence any claim that we need proof of timely filing for, we get a letter from the clearing house that a particular claim was submitted to the payor with this file ID and on that date and that time. That is really neat!

It is a bit expensive then most, but when you are managing all this data, you need a strong company that you can rely on!


----------



## pkoukounas (Aug 19, 2010)

*Kareo*

Take a look at Kareo as well. It is web-based, very easy to learn and use and we couldn't be happier with the product and the support...plus you can't beat the price as well.  It also integrates with Practice Fusion EHR for your clients to use if they choose to migrate.


----------

